# Soon to be X-Trail owner



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

Hello,

I signed the contract for a new X-Trail that should be arriving on Monday. I can't wait. Black XE ti manual... seems it's a rare combo. Dealers seem to think people only drive automatics. 

I'm going to change the stock 16 inch Dunlop tires and replace them with 17 inch mags and summer tires. I going to order them online. I've tried posting in the classified adds to sell the 16 inch Dunlops that come stock but I can't seem to figure out how to post a for sell ad. Is this a free service? I'm hoping to sell the stock tires so that I can buy snow tires and install them on the stock steel rims for the winter. I like to have two sets of wheels that I can install myself and avoid the spring and fall tire rush. Since I bought an XE it comes without the mags. Well if anybody can help thanks. 

Ryan


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*welcome*

Hi Ryan,

Are you Ryan from "south shore" (Boucherville) ?

I see you came to visit us on Nissan Forums. Welcome.
I told you you would find a lot of stuff here.
Take your time, read a lot and search...

Also please do fill in info about yourself your ride and location; its nice to see and makes it easier for others to identify...

See you Monday night right ?


----------



## dubberwithanxtrail (Mar 14, 2005)

You'll enjoy your new X Trail, I know when I was ordering our X Trail we were going to get a manual and was told the was only 3 blue SE's with manual transmission comming to Canada. It turned out when were at the dealer they had a blue SE with auot in the show room and the sales agent said he could give us a deal on that one or wait ~3 months for the manual. We went with th auto.  I don't really mind as the wife is the primary driver of the X Trail and she is liking the automatic.


----------



## AlexP (Feb 24, 2005)

I must have lucked out then. My silver SE manual was on the lot, which probably helped with the negotiation as well as eliminating wait time.

By the way, my sister works for Goodyear and recommends against 17" and 18" tires. The selection, availability, and cost are a lot worse. Apparently, Murano snow tires were almost impossible to get this winter.

Hope you enjoy your new X-Trail as much as we have, Ryan.


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

*I can't wait*

Boy o boy!!! Tuesday seems like an eternity. Valboo, it is I. I signed for the car last tuesday and I was hoping to have it for this weekend but the dealer couldn't get another dealer to trade a manual XE. There were only 2 black xe manuals left in Quebec (rare = cool). My dealer said he had one on the train coming in on monday. He'd prep it tuesday but I don't really trust car dealers so how knows if this train exists .

I agree there is less selection in the 17-18 range but there is a larger selection of mags. In the stock 16x6.5 size range, you only have a very limited choice. You have to go to 16x7 if you want more choice. I just find that there is a lot of rubber on the X-Trails wheels. Since my driving will be 90% asphalt, i'd rather have stiffer tires that will give less roll in turns. They should offer better grip since they are wider. The problem with finding tires for the X-Trail is the Speed and load ratings. With a H speed rating, you need tires that are made to go 210 km/h. That already limits you to performance tires. Then the high load rating of 97 (730 kg. x 4) Well that makes it a stiff tire too. Those two combinations force the tire to be high performance. The good thing is that you get a really grippy tire. The tires I'm looking at are the Toyo TPT that are good for 100 000 km and are rated at A for grip and A for heat dissipation. That is a lot better than the Original tires that will probably only last 40000 km and are rated B for grip and B for heat. 

That is why I would love to sell somebody my brand new stock tires.

I'll just kep my fingers crossed for now and hope that I get my car for Tuesday.

Ryan


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Go with the Toyos, I know I will once mine wear out. The Yokos I'm using have a stiff sidewall, and a wider contact patch, but the compound is to hard not letting it grip the road well and sometimes hydroplaning (albeit slightly) on water.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

These are city/highway tires you're talking about, I presume?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Yes I am, specifically Yokohama AVS S/T tires.


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

*OOOOH*

I just got my car last night. Black Manual XE AWD and all I can say is OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHAAAAAAA YIPEEEEEEEEEEE.

It's puppy love. I'm like a pig in mud. Love at first sight. I would of slept in it if the weather wasn't so cold. I can't stop thinking about it. I'm a x-trailaholic. Now I have to find a name for this car. See you all later. I forgot something in my car


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Ryan_U said:


> I just got my car last night. Black Manual XE AWD and all I can say is OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHAAAAAAA YIPEEEEEEEEEEE.
> 
> It's puppy love. I'm like a pig in mud. Love at first sight. I would of slept in it if the weather wasn't so cold. I can't stop thinking about it. I'm a x-trailaholic. Now I have to find a name for this car. See you all later. I forgot something in my car


Good for you Ryan. I know how you feel. Enjoy it. :cheers:


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Welcome to they club :thumbup: I also have a black, AWD, 5 speed X-Trail :cheers:


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Black is teh 2 sexy :thumbup: 

Congrats!


----------

